# Dwarf Hair Grass



## Gadfly (Oct 14, 2010)

got mine under 2wpg and dosing flourish with a nutrafin co2 ladder from petsmart. I've had it for a little over a week and it's already sending out runners. I was rather surprised at how quick it's starting to spread.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

So far, my _E. acicularis_ nearly doubled in size after 1.5 weeks. Depending on how much you have to start with, it doesn't take very long to carpet at all.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

TLE041 said:


> So far, my _E. acicularis_ nearly doubled in size after 1.5 weeks. Depending on how much you have to start with, it doesn't take very long to carpet at all.


 
plus 1


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

if you trim it down so the plant is is about a 1.5" to 2" high it will promote it to send out runners


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine took about 3 weeks to get hold then i trimmed it like bigboij said and it really took off. It was in med light no CO2 tank.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

before trim:










After trim:


----------



## dannyfishs (Nov 30, 2010)

my tank are a 15gallon and my lighting are T5 24Wx4. Temp is 28deg

Is my lighting consider a high or med for my tank size? I also dose N K P & macro fert

I tried to grow hairgrass but growth were not v good... plain green..and not like your so green & bushy...

Any advise


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

This is what it looked like on September 17, 2010 (2 weeks after planting):

















Had a nasty GDA outbreak











Here is what I do:

*EI:* (potassium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, csm+b and Barr's GH booster, 50% water change 1x per week)
*excel/glutaraldehyde:* 5 ml per 10 gallons on WC day and 10 mls per 50 gallons every day thereafter.
*Light:* Tek T5HO 108 watts (geisemann bulbs (2)~ 1 aquaflora and 1 daylight), 7 hours per day w/ timer.
*Substrate:* (the key I think) Amazonia 1 Aquasoil bought via mail at ADG.
*CO2 injection:* Victor dual stage approx 30 ppm (target)

The key as Tom Barr says is to balance light/co2 once nutrients are ruled out as a variable.

The most important thing is patience! LoL


----------

